# cleanout/tap saddle?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone use these for cast iron pipes to avoid cutting in 2 ferncos and a pvc wye? I figured you cut die grind a hole in the top and pop this over it and have less worries about root intrusion?i run across sewer lines all the time where the handy hack drain guys bust a hole in the top and cover it with whatever they can find, this may be a good compromise for them hahahaha.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Aside from it being a code violation for those under the IPC, it beats using a coffee can and a brick.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

aha! this is true, I saw it an instantly thought of every time I run a sewer and the customer points to a low spot in the dirt and says the other guys snaked It through there last time...half way to the pipe the ditch starts fillings up until the "cover" pops off and floats to the top from the pressure in the pipe! this is a weekly occurrence, even the local "roto franchise" is doing this crap.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> anyone use these for cast iron pipes to avoid cutting in 2 ferncos and a pvc wye? I figured you cut die grind a hole in the top and pop this over it and have less worries about root intrusion?i run across sewer lines all the time where the handy hack drain guys bust a hole in the top and cover it with whatever they can find, this may be a good compromise for them hahahaha.


Both are illegal under Ma code, you have to use the same material that your taking out, use a No hub wye with 2 approved clamps then make you transition to PVC. Come on you have a professional license do professional work.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

no one cares about your MA code here in NC, lmao. we install pvc cleanouts in cast, terra cotta and anything else we want ! BAZINGA! sorry about your ****ty code, the south leads the way!



naw, but in all seriousness , I personally have never knocked a hole in any pipe to access the drain. I like the extra money for installing a cleanout too much


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You must have been waving you rebel flag writing that post, lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

all whilst drinking tee from a glass mason jar


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Does NC even have a code or is it the crap runs down hill, cold on the right, hot on the left mentality?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

In a nutshell yea.im not originally from nc and it's by far the most slack place I've worked.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

younger-plumber said:


> anyone use these for cast iron pipes to avoid cutting in 2 ferncos and a pvc wye? I figured you cut die grind a hole in the top and pop this over it and have less worries about root intrusion?i run across sewer lines all the time where the handy hack drain guys bust a hole in the top and cover it with whatever they can find, this may be a good compromise for them hahahaha.


cant tell you how many times I have dug down and found a aluminum can that was used to cover the hole.


----------

